# 60s/70s LPS purposely made bad/weak



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

For reasons of:
-get back on the producer
-rush job to fulfill contract OR band is obligated to make one final lp beefwhore they go on to another label (of their own choice)

This 2nd release by Vanilla Fudge is classic wastage of vinyl. Basically just fill:


----------



## Score reader (Mar 18, 2018)

Lou Reed got in the studio just to end his contract with RCA and ended up with this:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Score reader said:


> Lou Reed got in the studio just to end his contract with RCA and ended up with this:
> 
> View attachment 103273


And it's diabolical. Lol


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

With the exception of _Trans_ all the 80's albums Neil Young put out on the Geffen Label.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Before the mid-1960s when a few groups and artists started making albums that were conceived as single artistic projects, this was the norm. In this case, however, it was probably the producers and record labels that drove the mediocrity and the artists went along for the ride. A 45-RPM single would, of course, have the big hit on the A-side and some sort of filler on the B-side. A typical album would be built around one or two hits, and all of the rest of the music would be essentially B-sides. Many of these were either cover versions of other people's hits or songs churned out by the songwriters as quickly as possible to fill up space. There can be hidden gems lurking among the album tracks, but a lot of this material is mediocre and ultimately forgettable. These albums were clearly churned out to make a quick buck from a hit single, and there was no intention to create a quality product. I had lots of these before getting rid of my LPs, and I still have a good many either digitized from records or on CD reissues.

Since there are lots of these, I'll just mention a typical example. Albums by 1960s girl groups almost always follow this pattern. A few of these typically ephemeral groups managed to put out albums consisting mostly of hastily constructed filler. The Angels had two modest hits, "Till" and "Cry Baby Cry" before their massive hit "My Boyfriend's Back." These two were sufficient for their label to put out an album entitled "And the Angels Sing" with filler consisting largely of cover versions, many of older songs. Much of this is mediocre, although I find their updated rendition of "And the Angels Sing" unusually good for this sort of filler. (They also released an album around "My Boyfriend's Back" but I don't have all of the tracks from that one. Judging from the track list, it seems to follow the familiar pattern as well.)


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Van Morrison owed Bang Records and so he went into the studio and 'improvised' them. Much to his chagrin Bang has released them in many versions.

The episode is stranger when he must have known Bang records was under Mafia control and you don't want to **** those guys off. Further Greil Marcus has pointed out that some of his guitar doodlin' is very close to tunes on the WB's Astral Weeks, though no copyright cliams have been made. Probably because no one at Bang actually listened to the tapes. They are not good. A sample lyric "if you are still listening, thats freaky". The irony of Morrison spending much of his career moaning about the undherhand tactics of management, is lost on him.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_Sessions_'67


----------

